# What age did your puppy sleep through the night?



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm getting my puppy at 10 weeks old. I'm expecting to have to take it out for potty breaks at night at first. I'm just curious how many potty breaks should I expect it to need, and at what age it's likely to be able to go all night without having to go potty?


----------



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, it will be sleeping in a crate in my bedroom at first. My bedroom is on the second floor and has a little balcony off it. Can I take the puppy to pee on a potty pad on the balcony at night (it is currently puppy pad trained) or do I have to go downstairs and out into the yard? I don't want it to continue using pads indoors so I don't want to confuse it..


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

I got Piper at 10 1/2 weeks and if I remember correctly, she was able to hold it all night right from the get go. She'd go out for a potty right before bed (usually around 11pm) and she'd sleep until 6/7am, which then I'd take her right downstairs and outside for her morning potty. She might be the exception not the norm though. She's my first dog so I don't have much to compare to. Growing up my parents always got to experience the middle of the night puppy fun, if there was any.


----------



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Pipers Mom! I hope that I'm that lucky too! My last puppy woke at night but she was younger when I got her, and it was so long ago I don't remember when she finally slept all night long. I'm from Ontario too! Any chance you got Piper from Talemakers?


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Havamum said:


> Thanks Pipers Mom! I hope that I'm that lucky too! My last puppy woke at night but she was younger when I got her, and it was so long ago I don't remember when she finally slept all night long. I'm from Ontario too! Any chance you got Piper from Talemakers?


I did! Piper is actually from Paula Martel of Pocopayasos up in Sudbury, but she spent about a month at Talemaker's and Nathan and Darlah are who we picked her up from. Piper's dad is Truffie  We try to take Piper over to visit whenever possible as well. I sent you a private message, as I thought I recognized that fish bed from your other thread!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I brought Leo home at 10.5 weeks and the first couple nights I got up with him once but mostly after he slept all night. I kept a small crate on a little table by my bed for Leo to sleep in. If he whimpered I would slip my fingers into the crate and he would settle. Just be sure to take the pup out the last thing at night and first thing in the morning.


----------



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

Piper's Mom said:


> I did! Piper is actually from Paula Martel of Pocopayasos up in Sudbury, but she spent about a month at Talemaker's and Nathan and Darlah are who we picked her up from. Piper's dad is Truffie  We try to take Piper over to visit whenever possible as well. I sent you a private message, as I thought I recognized that fish bed from your other thread!


Truffles is the dad for my puppy too! Spice is the mom, we've got stepsiblings! . Piper is beautiful I wonder if mine will silver out like that too, is there a way to tell? How much did Piper end up weighing? I don't see any private message from you, I wonder if I accidentally erased it or am looking in the wrong spot?

Sounds like I won't have too many sleepless nights then, that's a relief!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

One thing I learned with my puppy is that even if you think you have them figured out - you don't. Mine slept through the night for the first few nights but then started waking up around 2 am to go out. Since we were having such a harsh winter I made her use an indoor option for these middle of the night potty times. Just take her outside all the other times and it shouldn't confuse her. The need to go out during the night will pass quickly.


----------



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> One thing I learned with my puppy is that even if you think you have them figured out - you don't. Mine slept through the night for the first few nights but then started waking up around 2 am to go out. Since we were having such a harsh winter I made her use an indoor option for these middle of the night potty times. Just take her outside all the other times and it shouldn't confuse her. The need to go out during the night will pass quickly.


Ok thanks. I think I will get a couple puppy pads for the balcony and just do that if she wakes up, it's covered from the rain. Im so glad I have a spring puppy, this winter was so awful, I cant imagine having to potty train thriugh it!


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Havamum said:


> Truffles is the dad for my puppy too! Spice is the mom, we've got stepsiblings! . Piper is beautiful I wonder if mine will silver out like that too, is there a way to tell? How much did Piper end up weighing? I don't see any private message from you, I wonder if I accidentally erased it or am looking in the wrong spot?
> 
> Sounds like I won't have too many sleepless nights then, that's a relief!


You are going to have so much fun with that Spicy/Truffie pup! I'm excited there's another Talemaker puppy person on the forum now, we seem to be few and far between. Silvering is all about genetics. I'm not 100% on how it's passed down, but Piper's mom was completely silvered out as well (like N&D's Kat, if you ever met him) so that's where she got it from. Two of Piper's litter mates are black & white partis and have kept their black. When we picked up Piper she was already silvering around her eyes and down her spine slightly. I think Piper's about 10.5lbs now.

I just checked my sent messages, I must not of completely clicked the send button. Sorry about that!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Ginger slept through the night from the very beginning at 9 weeks. Last outside potty at 11pm and then up at 6/7 am. There were some random nights when she would wake up at 4 or 5 am to pee, but only a few of them.

We would take away food after 8:00pm. So it would hopefully go through her system by our last trip out before bed.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Milo woke up the first night we had him (8 weeks old) and then never again &#128516; we were very lucky with potty training he hasnt had an accident in the house since he was 4 months old!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

We were soooo lucky. Django slept through the night on the 3rd day after we got him from the breeder. I think he was 10-11 weeks old. He's been an awesome sleeper ever since, he goes out like a light when we go to bed and doesn't move until morning.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Havamum said:


> I'm getting my puppy at 10 weeks old. I'm expecting to have to take it out for potty breaks at night at first. I'm just curious how many potty breaks should I expect it to need, and at what age it's likely to be able to go all night without having to go potty?


Wags slept through the night from the beginning too. But, as soon as he saw me get up in the morning, he was ready to pee. I kept a pee pad just a couple of feet away from his crate and he would squat down as soon as his feet hit the pad. His crate was placed in a small exercise pen in my bedroom.

I was very lucky, as Wags never even whimpered at night. He was just 9 weeks old and had never slept away from his litter mates. I was so surprised that I kept looking into his crate to make sure he was still breathing the first night . I did have my older dog in the room with us and used a dog appeasing pheromone.

I think your balcony set up would work fine, as long as you get him there quickly upon wakening! When Wags was awake, it seemed like he needed to pee every two hours, if not sooner! Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## Havamum (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks! I hope I have it that easy too


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

We just brought Rudy home Monday at ten weeks too! He goes down with us around 10 and woke up once each night. And gets up with 6 with my husband and plays with kids till they leave for school. Not going to lie, I am tired. He is our second dog. Worth it and won't last. It has been rainy and sooo cold he has not peed outside yet!!! He is using pads. As soon as this rain stops I plan on standing outside until he goes. Good luck!


----------



## maximom (Mar 26, 2014)

We bring our girl home tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Have fun!!! You will have a great weekend with her!!!!


----------

